# Replace Steel Casement Windows



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is that real cedar or cement tiles?

Unless you are comfortable with the cutting and enlarging the trim details (and possibly disturbing asbestos), frame jump (i.e. retro fit) is going to be best.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

I am comfortable cutting the opening and all that comes with it (not with asbestos of course), but I'd much do it the easiest way possible. The more I think about it, the more I realize that I need to know how much rot there is. If the rot is truly just on the interior sill, I'll try to do the frame jump method. If the rot is more extensive, I might as well take the entire window and its frame out to fix the rot. 

I'll be taking the interior sill and trim out tonight to get a better look at the rot. 

And the shingles are real cedar.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sill rot is interior or exterior? 

If it's interior, you sure it isn't condensation?


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

It is interior and I'm hoping it's just condensation! If it is, that means I'll likely do the retrofit option. I should find out tonight. 

I'm also getting a quote from a local window company. If the quote is reasonable, I may just have them do it. If it is expensive, I'll likely do it myself


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

I pulled off the interior sill last night and it looks like the rot was caused by condensation. The sill was rotted but the board below it was in good shape. It was wet below the rotted area in the sill, but there was no rot. 

I'm still planning to replace the windows, but its nice to know that the structure around the windows are in good shape. I'll update the thread when I get a quote for the windows or end up doing it myself.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my first quote today. I don't have the window sizes with me, but I have some pictures of the windows I'm replacing. We got a quote using Simonton Daylight Max casement windows. I've searched around, and it seems that Simonton gets good reviews. I just don't know if the Daylight Max is one of their more premium windows.

We have a total of 5 window openings that we are replacing. The first quote was $3,000 and that includes the permit fees. The windows will have argon gas and grids, but no other upgrades. 

Picture 1: The big window in this picture will be replaced by a picture window over an 18" tall xo slider. The smaller window on the right (same picture) will be replaced by one single casement. 

Picture 2: This window will be replaced by one casement next to a fixed panel. 

Picture 3: This window will be replaced by a single casement. There are two windows like this that will be replaced.


----------

